# Color Question



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

What color would you consider this Nigerian Dwarf Buckling ?
Black with Tan Swiss Markings and Moonspot ?
Thanks


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Black and tan swiss marked with a moonspot; minimal white. I just posted on FB too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ yep, that's what I was gonna say  what a cutie!!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

So now I am totally confused. Kylee, you helped me ID a broken buckskin last year. I thought his eyes were blue, but they were just the baby color. ::
I just looked up Nigerian colors on your web site and isn't this sundgau with white?

Whatever it is, it is very, very cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

His facial stripes go down around his muzzle, Sundgau doesn't go around the muzzle, just the facial stripes


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> His facial stripes go down around his muzzle, Sundgau doesn't go around the muzzle, just the facial stripes


Thanks.:smile:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The big giveaway with this kid is the lack of brown underbelly.

#1 photo is a sundgau, #2 photo is a swiss marked.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Aha! Thanks!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Is the sundgau coloring for Nigerians different than for alpines??


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

^^yes.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

:fireworks: Gotcha.... thanks.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

LOL, I looked at swiss on the site, but it says light or cream LOL. It sure can be confusing !
Thanks for the comments y'all


----------

